# Solved: Lenovo TouchPad Not Working!!!



## B3NV3NUT0 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, just recently and I mean just recently (second day brandnew) my Lenovo G530 laptop is not working. Out of the blue, the touchpad is not responding an i tried to update but i have the newest driver.(also did a rollback) Nothing seems to be working wih he best of my knowledge.


----------



## B3NV3NUT0 (Aug 11, 2007)

For people having this same problem on Lenovo 3000 series laptops... Solution: On older ones you press Fn + F8.... for newers models you press the mouselock button that is located on the end of your multimedia buttons on the top corner of ur keyboard...


----------

